# Gheenoe Transom Repair



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

You can buy an exact piece of coosa board from Gheen Mfg in Titusville to replace the wood you have removed. It should be plenty of support for the motor you plan to run. Yes sand the sides and bottom so you can tie them in when you glass.. No need to run wood all the way to the bottom, Just use the coosa board so you will never need to replace rooted wood again. Also consider adding a plate or seadek on the inside of the transom when finished to prevent damage to the fiberglass when mounting the motor, Good luck.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------

